# "File Allocation Table Bad" Error Message



## riomhaire (Mar 6, 2003)

When I try to boot up my Windows 98 system, I briefly see the Windows 98 logo and then the screen darkens and goes into what appears an MS Dos mode.

My screen has the following four lines of information on it.

C:\>Set Blaster=A220 17 D1 T2

C:\>Set Classpath=C:\Program Files\PhotoDeluxe 2.0\AdobeConnectables

File allocation table bad, drive C

C:\>


My question is this: Is there any way to restore the "Bad File Allocation Table?"

I am not an experienced PC Guy, but I can follow a procedure, if I had one.

P.S. My problems started in the middle of an AOL Tech Support problem with my e-mail program. I was assured by the tech. that what she did has nothing to do with my Windows 98 problem. 

I'm ready to throw the PC out and buy a new one.

Please Help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

You might try what is suggested here:

http://howto.lycos.com/lycos/step/1,,pop-139+24350+17358,00.html

If you don't have a boot disk, you can download one here, save it to desktop, not to a floppy disk.....double click on it and follow instructions.

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Recovery help..

http://www.partition-recovery.com/partition.htm

http://www.datarescue.com/laboratory/partition4.htm

Has instructions on restoring first copy of the FAT from the second copy.

You might need this program that the second link mentions.

http://home.mweb.co.za/wp/wpurcell/articles/cihreco.exe


----------



## riomhaire (Mar 6, 2003)

Gentlemen:

Thank you for your immediate support.

I am almost back, but not quite.


----------



## riomhaire (Mar 6, 2003)

Gentlemen:

Thank you for your immediate support.

I am almost back, but not quite.


----------



## riomhaire (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry for the mess up with the two short messages. I downloaded the boot program. I had to put it on a floppy disk use it. (I'm using a lap top temporarily).

I then installed the boot in my A drive and followed the instructions. At one point it asked me to make an undo backup, and I did so.
I then continued on with the scandisk program and when it finished, I tried to re-start my computer. I was successful in that I was able to get Windows 98 to back.
However, I have no icons on my desktop other than the scandisk utility on the right side of the task bar, along with the time. I also have a start button that is inoperative, and I also have a wallpaper picture of my grandson on the screne.

And finally, an Explorer Error Message that reads: 

THIS Program HAS PERFORMED AN ILLEGAL OPERATION AND WILL BE SHUT DOWN. IF THE PROBLEM PERSIST CONTACT THE PROGRAM VENDER. Some of the details reads: EXPLORER CAUSED AN INVALID PAGE FAULT IN MODULE MSHTML.DLL at 015f:70c32610.

Am I close or what?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Will the error message go away and allow you to do anything else?

If not, can you start in safe mode at all?


----------

